# Are tennis balls safe?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I've heard of people turning a tennis ball into a swing toy, or just giving their rats a tennis ball to chase around. But are they safe? Can rats pull the fibers out and choke on them? Are the materials toxic if eaten? Would it be ok to use during supervised free range time?
I'm leaning towards not giving one to my rat...what do you guys think?


----------



## Lovely Rats (May 14, 2012)

Yes! It's perfectly fine to give them tennis balls. When you buy them, they will have a strong rubber smell, so wash them. If they start chewing on them, just take it away and inspect it for peices pulled off. If they don't eat it, it's fine. If they do, they will have an unpleasent taste in their mouths and quickly learn not to. My boys like to chase them in my back yard, and TRY to bring them back  their mouths aren't big enough to get all the way on, so its ok.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Interesting how you managed to dig up the one of the two multiples that doesn't have a bunch of responses. So to reiterate what's already been said, no they are not safe and not worth the risk.


----------

